# Need to lose my moobs



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys havnt posted in a while,

Im 19, 6ft im currently 91kg, i used to weigh 106kg before getting my diet sorted and hitting the gym.

The thing is no matter what i do i cannot shift my man boobs and it really gets me down, im very happy having lost 15kg and feel so much better about myself but i would still like to shed the weight around my pecs.

Any advice guys?

At the minute i run 5 mile 3days a week and play rugby 3 days a week for cardio and lift weights 4 times a week. I rest on sundays.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

How long had you had your 'moobs' before getting your diet sorted and hitting the gym? The longer you've had them they harder they'll be to shift.


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I don't know if this will help but in the mail yesterday there was an interesting article about 'moobs'.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1217854/Jack-Nicholson-Tony-Blair-Jonathan-Ross--I-got-rid-MOOB-job.html


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

i have always had them as ive always been a big lad.

Im going to start to do 30mins cardio each morning before work on an empty stomach then do my weights and more cardio in the evening.

Im so happy losing the 15kg and gettin clothes to fit but i feel down when i have my shirt of and see my moobs. I think it may be from teenage gyno or just excess skin.

Im trying my best to cut up at the minute whilst hitting the heavy compound movements with low reps and sets.

Im begining to think i am stcuk with them unles i have sugery or the likes???


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I'd keep on cutting and see how it goes, the majority of the fat there will probably come off eventually, and if you're left with what looks like gyno when you're really lean, then maybe post again with some pictures and see what people reckon.


----------



## Eat_Train_Sleep (Jan 13, 2009)

I am taking 500mg ew of test e into week 3, i hope that this will not add to my problem.

I am using the test to hold on to muscle whilst a try to lower my bf thru a stricter diet and am cardio.

I was just wondering should i try any fat burners eg t3 or clen?


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Personally I'd wait till the fat loss stops or slows right down before using the fat burners/clen but if you're doing a cutting cycle then maybe some you could add something to your cycle, look through the steroid section for examples.


----------



## GTP (Jan 22, 2009)

I asked the same question a while ago and advice made me swap my diet from high carb (bad) which can cause insulin sensitivity hence manboobs to v.low carb moderate protein high fat and theyre going down a treat:thumb:


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

woh mate, no test until your happy with the fat loss.

concentrate on cardio first.

many will disagree with me but hey ho!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Are you running anything to control estrogen alongside the test?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Peter V said:


> I don't know if this will help but in the mail yesterday there was an interesting article about 'moobs'.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1217854/Jack-Nicholson-Tony-Blair-Jonathan-Ross--I-got-rid-MOOB-job.html












ffs, alough quite an old man, how the hell can he manage to get his body and looks into such a state, especially for having all those millions. I could never let myself go like that.

Back on topic though, moobs are last to go for me as well mate, I've got my abs showing, well most of it (not all) and still have fat on lower pecs. Alough I have a big chest (muscular) the upper pecs are well defned, the lower pecs still have some fatty tissue surrounding them. And I was bulking 16.8 stone I was at now about 15.2 stone and very lean tbh (not ripped) and it's still present. I reckon if I chip another half stone they should p!ss off.


----------

